# Shimano RS-81 Bearings



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

Just thinking about these wheels. I was wondering if they have sealed cartridge bearings or open ball still? I was looking at the C24.
Thanks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Angular contact bearings. Like Shimano is known for.



> Dura-Ace trickle down technologies
> D2 aerodynamic wide rim profile (C50)
> Shimano manufactured carbon/alloy clinchers
> OptBal Spoke System enhances wheel rigidity and durability (C50/C35)
> ...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> Angular contact bearings. Like Shimano is known for.


Shimano is known for loose ball hubs. Like the C24. They do use a retainer ring(mostly on the non-drive side, sometimes on both), but are not cartridge bearings, which is what the OP's question asked. They use 3/16" balls.

And upon further inspection the RS rear wheels use 1/4" balls. 9 ea side. Just like the vast majority of Shimano wheels. 

Which they're known for.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys I figured they would be. I'll look for something else.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Joel. said:


> Thanks guys I figured they would be. I'll look for something else.


Why? Loose ball hubs that are properly designed and engineered (Shimano, Campy) will last forever and be cheaper to maintain than most cartridge bearing hubs (Mavic, etc...).


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

The last two sets of wheels on my old bike and my current bike have both had Shimano loose ball and they have both gotten water in them. Maybe these will be better as they were only cheap wheels?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Joel. said:


> The last two sets of wheels on my old bike and my current bike have both had Shimano loose ball and they have both gotten water in them. Maybe these will be better as they were only cheap wheels?


A cartridge bearing is no better sealed. Switching to another set of wheels will not cure your water woes.


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I'll go Campy Zonda anyway. Save $150 for 50grams more.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Joel. said:


> I think I'll go Campy Zonda anyway. Save $150 for 50grams more.


From Shimano wheels to Campagnolo. Make sure you end up with the correct freehub for whatever drivetrain you are running.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Joel. said:


> The last two sets of wheels on my old bike and my current bike have both had Shimano loose ball and they have both gotten water in them. Maybe these will be better as they were only cheap wheels?


What model of Shimano? Keeping water out is a combination of good design and proper maintenance, not about cartridge vs. loose ball bearings.


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> From Shimano wheels to Campagnolo. Make sure you end up with the correct freehub for whatever drivetrain you are running.


wiggle.com.au | Campagnolo Zonda Clincher Wheelset | Road Race Wheels
The Shimano freehub should work with Shimano 105?


Kerry Irons said:


> What model of Shimano? Keeping water out is a combination of good design and proper maintenance, not about cartridge vs. loose ball bearings.


WHR501 and WHR500 I believe.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> What model of Shimano? Keeping water out is a combination of good design and proper maintenance, not about cartridge vs. loose ball bearings.


Exactly. 

And for what it's worth I have an old set of 7800 wheels (slightly different hub from C24 but I believe the same internally and seal wise) that I put about 8000 all-round miles on then converted to backup/bad weather duty where they have about 2000 miles of New England bad weather exposure and the bearings are still silky smooth.

If keeping water out was my priority high end Shimano hubs would actually be my first choice not something to avoid. Though admittedly I have no idea about how well your alternative of Zonda's are sealed.

Edit. Sorry, somehow I got the idea you were looking at C24/Dura Ace hubs and hadn't read your most recent post. Not sure about the R500 but suspect they aren't sealed as well as the higher end Shimano but that would be the same of any wheel in that price catagory Shimano or not.


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And for what it's worth I have an old set of 7800 wheels (slightly different hub from C24 but I believe the same internally and seal wise) that I put about 8000 all-round miles on then converted to backup/bad weather duty where they have about 2000 miles of New England bad weather exposure and the bearings are still silky smooth.
> 
> ...


I was after the C24 but just ordered the Zondas to save money. The R501 is what is on my bike currently.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Joel. said:


> I was after the C24 but just ordered the Zondas to save money. The R501 is what is on my bike currently.


okay, got it (now). Those should be good.....never used them but have heard good things from a couple guys I ride with who have them and on the interwebs.


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I read through the reviews and people liked them. They will be a major upgrade at the very least.


----------

